# [BMW 320i] Arc Audio and Hybrid Audio



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Project from Bass Audio, in Brazil - Bass Audio

CDPlayer OEM BMW / JBL MS-8
Hybrid Audio Legatia L631-3 Pro
2 Arc Audio KS300.4
Subwoofer Arc Audio ARC10D2
Shok Industries wiring


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

nice work Diogo....love the tweeters with the grill cloth


----------



## Ct Drummer (Mar 12, 2010)

Very nice work indeed! Very clean, almost imperceptable.

Want to come and work on my Subaru? I'd love to have something that nice done.

Mike


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Dang, just gorgeous!


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Tweets are tits!!! Nice job...


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

I love the tweeter installation. So classy.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

yeah, +1 on the L1pro grill work! clean & classy install all round here. (even if the grill "may" alter the sound, but pfff... when it looks that good.)


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice! I felt a small tingle up my leg when I saw those tweets. IMO, sexier than tits!

One question on the L6, did you get that to fit under the seats? Pics?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Yes, under the seats, in the original place where there used to be a subwoofer.

I will post build pictures soon.


----------



## wangan30 (May 27, 2009)

Clean install

I like your tweeter too!


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

Verrrrrrry nice job! Intergrated really well with the car interior.
"The boy from Brazil done good"


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Clean install. I particularly like the tweet install.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I am gonna start sharing some build pics:

Work on the JBL MS-8 screen:


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

A-Pillars


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

Love your work, but i cant see all the tweeter work pics, please fix >>>>


----------



## twing (Dec 21, 2007)

Beautiful job, weldone!!!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Excellent... Love the Tweet work...


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Man the A-pillars are just beautiful. Amazing job.


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

I love these tweeters!!!!


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Let me share with you guys how the L6 were installed under the seats.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Fantastic job on the pillars - beautiful finish. I also like the integration of the MS-8 screen. I'm looking forward to seeing the location for the 3's. 

Do you have a comparison of the sound from the L6's under the seats versus a set of 8" sub type speakers many have put under the seats in these cars? Looking forward to seeing the rest of the pics - great looking car!


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Fine work! Love the pillars, very creative. Would like to know how the l6's sound.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Original trunk:



























Placing new carpet:











Final result:



















Arc Audio KS300.4


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

still loving this ultra clean and realistic install.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

This os how the subwoofer box was done:


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

High Quality all around love this work...... Thanks for the PICS


----------



## SKG (Feb 16, 2008)

Ianaconi said:


>


Do you have any pictures of how the pillar was covered?

Oh, and where can i buy cloth like that?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

The cloth as imported from the USA, about 12 years ago hehe.


----------



## SKG (Feb 16, 2008)

Ianaconi said:


> The cloth as imported from the USA, about 12 years ago hehe.


oh 

Anyway, VERY nice install


----------



## Ludemandan (Jul 13, 2005)

That is some of the best integration I have ever seen! What kind of fill did you use to build up around the tweeters?


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

i can't believe i missed this... great looking install


----------



## slickwilly8 (Jan 20, 2009)

Very very impressive! Well done!


----------

